# [OUT NOW] Embertone's "Sensual" Valentine's Day Release



## Embertone (Feb 13, 2013)

> "Sensual Sax from Embertone is the only digital instrument that might actually come close to matching my sex appeal. Plus now I can harmonize!"
> -Sexy Sax Man


Sometimes you just want to put it in your mouth and blow. But when a reed gets worn or your arms get heavy, your sensual nature can outlast even the swankest saxophone. What's a swinging lover like you to do?

Enter Sensual Saxophone - the digital solution to sax saturation. Tease the sound at the start for a caress of the ear, and then blow a long note that busts below the belt. With the sentimental setting of sensual sax, you'll always have the right accompaniment for an evening that echoes with pleasure.





Happy Valentine's Day! More details to follow later today :roll: 

-Alex and Jon


----------



## Kralc (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh the entendres!
And I love that logo. 8)


----------



## dathyr1 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Sensual" Valentine's Day Release (later today)*

That's great. You come up with some great instruments.

You sure you cant help with the other thing? Just kidding.

take care,

DaveT


----------



## mark812 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Sensual" Valentine's Day Release (later today)*

Mockup, please:



:mrgreen:


----------



## Farkle (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Sensual" Valentine's Day Release (later today)*



Embertone @ Thu Feb 14 said:


> > "Sensual Sax from Embertone is the only digital instrument that might actually come close to matching my sex appeal. Plus now I can harmonize!"
> > -Sexy Sax Man
> 
> 
> ...




Hot damn, Alex, now I have a case of the Valentine's Day Giggles!

Great stuff, this'll be a super fun instrument to play with. Thanks for the great instrument, and the killer style of the above announcement!

Mike


----------



## windshore (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Sensual" Valentine's Day Release (later today)*

OH GOD!
Now I'm afraid... really, really afraid!
:D


----------



## Inductance (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Sensual" Valentine's Day Release (later today)*

Whoa! This is one hot thread! 

Also, I keep imagining Tim Capello (of Tina Turner and "The Lost Boys" fame) gyrating at his seat while playing with Sensual Sax from Embertone!







:mrgreen: 

Can't wait! Looking forward to this.


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Feb 14, 2013)

That's porno, pure porno..., but I love it. :D 

What is that song in the trailer again?


----------



## Sebastien Baret (Feb 14, 2013)

Tino Danielzik @ Thu Feb 14 said:


> That's porno, pure porno..., but I love it. :D
> 
> What is that song in the trailer again?



It's George Michael - Careless Whisper ! looking forward to this library


----------



## JRokujuushi (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh, so that's not actually Sensual Sax being used in the trailer music? Darn, I was going to say I was really impressed by the way it sounds. Guess I'll just have to wait for the actual demos to come out.


----------



## Embertone (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Sensual" Valentine's Day Release (later today)*

Actually, yeah! That demo IS our sensual sax. Because of some nit-picky scripting issues that we just discovered, we'll be releasing a little bit later than expected. We'll have this beaut ready to go before you know it (2/15!)






-Alex


----------



## reddognoyz (Feb 14, 2013)

is that a gigantic "SEX" knob in the middle of the interface?


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Feb 14, 2013)

I can't wait to mock up the MacGruber theme


----------



## mark812 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Sensual" Valentine's Day Release (later today)*



Embertone @ Thu Feb 14 said:


> Actually, yeah! That demo IS our sensual sax. Because of some nit-picky scripting issues that we just discovered, we'll be releasing a little bit later than expected. We'll have this beaut ready to go before you know it (2/15!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the most genius GUI I've ever seen.


----------



## JRokujuushi (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Sensual" Valentine's Day Release (later today)*



Embertone @ Thu Feb 14 said:


> Actually, yeah! That demo IS our sensual sax.



I stand corrected and retract my previous statement. I am impressed.


----------



## windshore (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm actually surprised there would be much interest in this type of product. I'm not dogging this particular lib, I'm just curious how much use anyone might get out of this? I play sax and I rarely get called to play this way. hmmm


----------



## Blakus (Feb 14, 2013)

Hahahaha this is both hilarious and awesome. Sexy UI too!!


----------



## MaestroRage (Feb 14, 2013)

best thing ever. Ever.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Sensual" Valentine's Day Release (later today)*

Personally speaking, I'm never going to dance again. Guilty feet ain't got no rhythm.


----------



## Ben H (Feb 15, 2013)

Price?


----------



## Embertone (Feb 15, 2013)

windshore @ Thu Feb 14 said:


> I'm actually surprised there would be much interest in this type of product. I'm not dogging this particular lib, I'm just curious how much use anyone might get out of this? I play sax and I rarely get called to play this way. hmmm



Even if the instrument isn't useful for you, it will still give you everyone the opportunity to be just like this guy:



And who doesn't want to dial up a SEX knob? :mrgreen: 

The instrument will be $20! Out ASAP... 

-Alex


----------



## Inductance (Feb 15, 2013)

reddognoyz @ Thu Feb 14 said:


> is that a gigantic "SEX" knob in the middle of the interface?



Haha... I missed that. My virtual-instrument-trained eyes totally saw that as an SFX knob. 

This is the best thread ever. I love all the double, and even triple entendres!


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 15, 2013)

windshore @ Thu Feb 14 said:


> I'm actually surprised there would be much interest in this type of product. I'm not dogging this particular lib, I'm just curious how much use anyone might get out of this? I play sax and I rarely get called to play this way. hmmm


Yeah, but you don't come with a sex knob!

Oh wait . . . I guess you kinda do, depending on how you define "knob." Hmmm, this could be a whole new way to "sell yourself" to clients! :mrgreen: 

On a more serious note, I think the use in a library like this is that I could imagine all sorts of scenes where a wannabe Romeo is clumsily trying to woo some girl and a cue like this could be pretty funny. Funny enough that I'd happily spend $20 and see if the director likes it, but not funny enough to justify forking over $200 for a live player for such a minor scene.


----------



## Rob (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Sensual" Valentine's Day Release (later today)*

Alex, just to be sure, will we be able to play whatever phrases we want or just careless whisper? that'd be a hell :D


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Sensual" Valentine's Day Release (later today)*



Rob @ Fri Feb 15 said:


> Alex, just to be sure, will we be able to play whatever phrases we want or just careless whisper? that'd be a hell :D



Hey Rob- is that Joni Mitchell?


----------



## Rob (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Sensual" Valentine's Day Release (later today)*



NYC Composer @ 15th February 2013 said:


> Rob @ Fri Feb 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Alex, just to be sure, will we be able to play whatever phrases we want or just careless whisper? that'd be a hell :D
> ...



yeah, I fell in love with her 40 years ago... I think she's very tender in this photo


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Sensual" Valentine's Day Release (later today)*

Love of my life. Ha!


----------



## shakuman (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Sensual" Valentine's Day Release (later today)*

Out within hours.. o[]) !


----------



## Rob (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Sensual" Valentine's Day Release (later today)*



NYC Composer @ 15th February 2013 said:


> Love of my life. Ha!



fantastic artist, musician, painter, poet...

we're hijacking the thread though, better stop


----------



## Embertone (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Sensual" Valentine's Day Release (later today)*

Rob - JUST CARELESS WHISPERS :twisted: :evil: 

hah! We are in the final phase of bug checking now. Figure that if we're gonna be late, we might as well be extra, super thorough. Soon it will be available to the world!!

-Alex


----------



## synthnut (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Alex,
Take your time !!.....You know that we are a patient bunch around here !!.............Jim


----------



## Ben H (Feb 15, 2013)

Embertone @ Fri Feb 15 said:


> Even if the instrument isn't useful for you, it will still give you everyone the opportunity to be just like this guy:




I was wondering when that video was going to come up in the conversation. :mrgreen:


----------



## shakuman (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Sensual" Valentine's Day Release (later today)*

Hi Alex.Is it possible for a small walkthrough video .. o=<


----------



## Embertone (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Sensual" Valentine's Day Release (later today)*

YES! That is a great idea. Might not be today, but I will -

-Alex


----------



## Embertone (Feb 15, 2013)

Mike Greene @ Fri Feb 15 said:


> windshore @ Thu Feb 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wait . . . I guess you kinda do, depending on how you define "knob." Hmmm, this could be a whole new way to "sell yourself" to clients! :mrgreen:
> ...



Yeah Mike, exactly what we were thinking!

Hey guys, the instrument is up on our server and ready for purchase - HAPPY WEEKEND!


----------



## Embertone (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh and Shakuman et al... I posted a quick walk-through video (in the first post), hope you enjoy!

-Alex


----------



## shakuman (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks Alex! it sounds killer.. o=<


----------



## doctornine (Feb 16, 2013)

nice............

o=<


----------



## Przemek K. (Feb 16, 2013)

It has a surprisingly very nice tone to it. And the sex knob... lol, well done.
As a alternativeto sensual saxophone one could name it " Sex'ophone "


----------



## jules (Feb 17, 2013)

Your sax is awsome ! I barely use a sax in my work so i can't justify (to myself) buying a "big" library, but at that price point and level of realism, it's a no brainer ! 
$20 of fun. You rock ! _-)


----------



## synthetic (Mar 8, 2013)

Just posted a review and my attempt at playing Baker Street. (I laughed my *ass* off recording that.) 

http://voxcaliber.com/review-sensual-saxophone/


----------



## Embertone (Mar 10, 2013)

Late reply, but wanted to say THANKS for that review!!!

8) 

-Alex


----------



## paulmatthew (Mar 10, 2013)

Found this great tutorial for learning to play the sax. Enjoy!

http://youtu.be/3MKKLbnnpUw


----------



## organix (Mar 12, 2013)

For all german speaking people there's a review on youtube about Sensual Sax:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Usy5HI5-LI&hd=1 (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Usy5HI5-LI&amp;hd=1)

the audio demo that can be heard in the video is on soundcloud:

http://soundcloud.com/neoterra/streets-of-silent


----------

